# NKO Niko Resources



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Been watching this one for a bit and am wondering if anyone else has input on it's state?
Div is not amazing but 1.8% is not bad if the growth of the shares do start reversing??
Falling hot knife or not??!!
Thanks


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Is now a good time to buy NKO ?


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Suspended their dividend three days ago which made the stock surge. Top pick by Joe Schacter, the smartest oil and gas guy IMO a week or so ago. Very cheap right now, a play on India. Seemed to me to be a lot of upside so I bought some.


----------



## QUANTify-IT (Oct 1, 2012)

lol wow, this brings up a story..

Several months ago a friend of mine whom btw I think is a total market-sucker because he'll buy any nonsense story he finds in the media, brought NKO to my attention when it was around $80 as I recall.

The first thing I said to him was "Where did you hear this story from?". lol

Well, it turns out he got this hot tip on a junior/mid from good ole BNN 

I watched it for a day or two (the stock, not BNN), and that was after I had already told him to forget about it based solely on the fact that I had to ask what the symbol was as I had never even heard of it before and of course because he found it on BNN.

The thing was a light volume trader with wide wide bid-ask. It was pretty obvious there was nothing really going on.

Turns out the guy had already bought it and he sold it later for a quick +$7 or thereabouts.


The point here is I cannot for the life of me figure out why people want to scour the bottom of the bowl in an already dangerous security type (equity). I think it might be because they are looking for the next XOM or CVX. The chances of someone finding one is nigh zero and really not worth wasting the time and taking the risks that most do as NKO and a host of other also-rans have shown.

I would be a lot more inclined to be less negative on any given trash-stock if people had some sort of disaster-plan or risk management but most simply do not, or if they do they'll abandon it when it comes to being faced with taking a realized loss.

I had not thought of this stock in the time period since until reading this thread. It made me smile. The next time my buddy comes over I'm going to remind him and ask him where his great NKO story from BNN got to. It will of course fall on deaf ears and he'll do it again and again searching for the next great story. I've often wondered if there was any statistical relevancy with small-mid caps and their promotion on BNN vs their performance of say 6 months afterwards. I would do the study but it would require a bit too much BNN watching for my taste


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Well this "also ran" went up 20% today. Maybe you should tell your buddy to stop listening to you.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

this company has incredible assets but needs to secure financing. The Eq offering was part 1, lets see what else they can do.....

this reminds me of TCK.B back in 09 and we all know how that turned out.


----------

